
Apple Logs Your iMessage Contacts and May Share Them with Police - bootload
https://theintercept.com/2016/09/28/apple-logs-your-imessage-contacts-and-may-share-them-with-police/
======
mifreewil
Signal does a similar query to check whether any of your contacts are using
Signal. Here is a blog post about the problem of private contact discovery:
[https://whispersystems.org/blog/contact-
discovery/](https://whispersystems.org/blog/contact-discovery/)

